# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Kujtim dëshmorëve të Kosovës!

## Vajzë_Mistrece

_Verëne vitit 1998 populli i Kosoves u masakrua ne menyrat me te tmerrshme nga njerezit e Milloshevicit. U vrane burra, u masakruan gra e femije. Ne kete kohe te veshtire kur shqiptaret e Kosoves po ndesheshin me armikun shekullor, kreret e Shqiperise benin takime ne Krete. Megjithese zeri i shtetit shqiptar u mungonte shqiptareve te Kosoves zerat e nacionalizmit dhe demokracise kombetare nuk heshten._  

"Kosova eshte problemi i problemeve per kombin"-thote Azem Hajdari nje dite para vrasjes me 11 Shtator 1998 ne denoncimin e tij historik kunder tradhetise kombetare te krereve neokomuniste te Shqiperise. Tani atje eshte derdhur shume gjak jane hapur shume varre jane bere shume krime vazhdonte A. Hajdari, vecse per nje gje jam i bindur : Kosova nuk nenshtrohet me dhe sido qe te ndodhe ajo do te fitoje lirine per kete te jeni te sigurt, ajo eshte djepi i lirise , atje eshte lulja dhe krenaria e kombit." Keshtu tha A. Hajdari mbi te cilin u sulen barbaret e kombit dhe te demokracise kombetare. Ai mbylli syte me gjumin e perjetshem me endrren dhe deshiren e madhe me te madhen deshire ate te lirise se Kosoves dhe te bashkimit kombetar.

(marre nga radio kontakt)

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

_Nje fakt i rendesishem historik_ 

Dardanet, kjo pjese e shquar e lirise, paraardhesit e shqiptareve te Kosoves, kane marre pjese shtate shekuj para lindjes se Krishtit ne luften e trojes si miq te Eneas legjendar. Ne vepren e Virgjilit Eniada , Enea ne nje moment u drejtohet dardaneve, (qe erdhen ne lufte pas nje udhe te gjate) thote: "O drite e Dardanise, ti shpresa me e embel e trojaneve pse u vonove kaq?" 
Drite kjo qe ndricon ne histori plot 27 shekuj e cila nuk shuhet kurre, kot mundohen barbaret ardhacaket e stepave te Rusise.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vargjet e Haxhi Vokshit, "Betimi"

Eshtrat ja kemi falur 
per ti lidhur brinjet e veta, 
duart ja kemi dhuruar
per te ngritur permendore,
fjalen e kemi dhene 
per te ardhur pranvera,
ne kete toke jemi betuar 
e madhe bese e jona.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Se i lashte i pare i ballkanit jam,
kete ma verteton gjuha qe flas gjaku qe kam,
Se i lashte i pare i ballkanit jam,
Kete ma verteton trualli nen kembe qe kam,
Se po nga ky truall eshtrat mishi e lekura ime jane , 
Se i lashte i pare i ballkanit jam, 
Kete ma verteton qielli , dielli mbi koke qe kam.
Se formen e ketij dielli nga te paret e te pareve ne ballkan
Kafka zemra ime mban.
Se i lashte i pare i ballkanit jam,
Kete ma vertetojne detrat, malet, fushat, lumenjte 
Varret perreth qe kam.
Se i lashte i pare i ballkanit jam,
Jam zjarri vete shpirti Prometean jam 
Kafka gjuha ilire jam.

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

Muhaxhiret ( Balade Kosovare)

C'ka kane  bjeshket  o bre qe ushtojne.
C'ka kane lugjet o bre qe po fshajne,
C'ka kane malet qe s'mugullojne, 
C'ka ka hana qe s'po shndrit,
C'ka ka djelli qe s'po ban drite, 
C'ka kane shpendet qe s'po knojne,
C'ka kane qyqet o bre qe s'vajtojne.

Muhaxhiret kah po shkojne,
Kane lan toke e kane lane shpi,
Kane lane dhen e kane lane dhi,
Kane lane buken cerek me hi, 
Kane lane corben n'veksht te zi,
Kane lane sofren t'shtrume n'shpi,
Kane shkue miqte buke po u ngi, 
Kane lane zhgujt o nveg pa u krye,
Kane lane pajen cikat pa marue, 
Kane met nuset te dhandri pa shkue,
Kane met krushqit e bre pa u kthye,
Kane met djemte o dhander pa hi, 

Ohh... muhaxhiret o bre kah po shkojne, 
Dru e gure o bre c'po vajtojne,
Bari n'toke o bre s'po mbin,
muhaxhiret kane marre dynjane n'sy
Vdesin n'bore e vdesin n'shi,
Vdesin pleqe o bre vdesin te rinj,
Vdesin gra e vdesin femije.

Muhaxhiret bre kah po shkojne ,
Per ta malet po vajtojne,
buke pa ngrane e uje pa pi,
Kane marre udhen per Shqipni,
Udhen e gjate o bre per Turki,
oh..kush njeh Zot, bre din e iman
Muhaxhireve konak ju ban,
Muhaxhiret brenda i shtin, 
Shtronju mire o bre per me fjet,
Se ju con Zoti n'xhehnet,
Se jua kthen o Zoti n'nahiret.

----------


## zeus

----------------------------------------------


Respekt dhe mirenjohje!

----------------------------------------------

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Vajzë Mistrece të jam shumë mirënjohës për këtë temë.

Vera 1998 e pas ka qenë si të "përjetosh ferrin për së gjalli"...

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## Arb

Vajze mistrece,

Ju jam mirenjohes gjithashtu per kete teme.

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

Përshëndetje,

Kenaqesia eshte e imja.


te fala,
"vajze_mistrece"

----------


## harmonies

*BRUTORUM AETERNITAS SUBOLES UIRORUM FAMA MERITA ET INSTITUTA*

_"The eternity of brutes (consists in their) offspring; (that) of men (in their) fame, earned and established."_

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

Vellim poetik recituar ne teatrin kombetar ne Tirane. 

Me jepni nje lule nga toka e perzhitur,
Me jepni nje lule, te bardhe, te kuqe a si te doni,
Me jepni nje gexhoje te nxehte,
Mbi dheun e fresket te kesaj varreze,
Ta ngul si lotin tim, si fiskam a si te doni.
Nese lulet krejt jane djegur, e gezhojat jane bere kalldrem
Me jepni nje gure o gjaku nga kulla kosovare e perflakur,
Ndonje varr trimi nese ka mbetur pa shkelur.
Me jepni nje fije bari, nese ka mbetur ndonje djep i padjegur
Prej terkuzash nuserore, me jepni nje fije ari.
Nje thinje nga balli nenave shamizeza kerkoj,
Te deshmoj para Zotit dhe tokes, Se jam Shqiptar
_Se jam ngulur ketu moti, kur deti pinte uje ne kroje lirie
Dhe ti Dragan, Dragonovic, as ne epshte te qytetit_
Toke Dardane, o gjymtyre fisnike e kombit tim,
Me jep nje lule a dicka tjeter 
Nese gjithcka eshte bitisur, me jep nje pike gjaku
Te deshmoj se nuk jam dhemballe e prishur,
ne goje te Europes plake.
Eh, kjo pike gjaku eshte e femijes se sapo vrare,
E nje engjelli, si gjithe engjijt,
Bir i Nene Terezes, njemije breza kosovare.

E shihni si po ma shpon shuplaken kjo pike gjaku?
Qe ne palce te shpirtit me dhemb,
Shuplaka ime e dashur,
Ja tregoj vetes e me duket dore,
Ja tregoj botes e i duket harte,
Edhe femija i vrare mbi harten e cunguar ende qan,
Mos e harro kete vaj barbari Dragan, 
Eshte lote engjelli o njeri i djalle,
Iku pa e pare driten e diellit, ja vodhen,
Ne fyt i vure thiken, i trembe gjumin endrrat, 
E vrave pa shqiptuar fjalet as ate, as nene, 
E vrave te vrafte rrufeja, pa shqiptuar fjalen Kosove, Shqiperi. 
Lotuan abetaret, shkollat mbyllen deren 
dhe u nisen per ne verberi , a ndoshta per ne Hage u nisen, 
Si deshmitare, per ti thene botes se ky femije, 
Ishte fajtor vetem e vetem se ishte Shqiptar.
O Nena Tereze, o nena ime dhe e botes,
Doren tende hyjnore jepma pak,
Ta mshel me dore tjeter kete shpirt te vockel?
Eshte rende ta mshij me dore tjeter kete pikez gjaku,
Thone se midis njeriut dhe gurit,
Durimin me te madh e pati guri,
Por pika e perjetshme e ujit e shpoi,

Edhe une Shqiptari durova si guri,
Durova nje dite, nje shekull, nje jete
Durova prej vitit thike 13-te,
Durova pikat e hapura, pikat e fshehura, 
Udhet e pergjakura, lotet e patreturam
Durova premtimet e aleateve,
Thirrmat e te vdekurve, tundimet e te gjalleve,
Hajnite e lugetrave.
Eh...thone se midis njeriut dhe gurit
Durimin me te madh e pati guri,
Po tash qe Kosovari po varet i gjalle neper shpella,
Dhe guri me i vjeter u shpua,
Atehere me ke je ti "Europe e Lirise",
Me vdekjen apo me mua?
A e ke pyetur veten ndonjehere moj Europe,
Po te vinte shkjau te ta bente Londren grope,
Nje lagje te vetme, t'ishte Rome a Paris,
Do rrije pa e care qiellin per midis?
U dhashe urave te mia, me jepni pak uje 
Te mjome buzet e shtrenguare nga baroti i bardhe,
Urat thane: Ne u shterren ne lutje,si te rrjedhim?
Europa tha, rridhni ngadale, 
U thashe arave te mia, rridhni pak te mjera 
Se s'kam ku te varros koken, 
Arat u pergjigjen njezeri: U beme sa nje shuplake,
Europa dha prisni dhe pak.
*Europe moj bukuri e vetes tende,* 
mos shiko vetem me sy, shiko njehere me zemer
Vellezer, ja dora ime tek shtihet perpara jush,
Si harte e cunguar, dhe une me piken e gjakut mbi dhe,
Do te rent si nje Maratonomak i ri,
Eh... Jo per te lajmeruar fitoren sepse fitorja ende s'ka mberritur,
Por per te rendur tek ju, tek vetja ime, 
Thelle me thelle tek vetja ime, atje... 
Ku fshihet dilema e dikujt per lufte a mos lufte,
Mallkuar qofshin dilemat, dhe pritja kote qofte mallkuar.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

me leje e nderuara Vajzë_Mistrece, një poezi nga i madhi Ali Podrimja, që i kushtohet te gjithe deshmoreve te kombit, qe nga prinderit tane, deri tek deshmoret qe vdiqen jo shume larg per lirine e Kosoves. Lavdi u qofte.

*Emrin e ka Dashuri

Ali Podrimja*

Per kete toke gjaku ka rrjedhur e prinderit tane
kryet e kane lene; kambana te medha kane mbetur
ne jeten tone per kete toke ata qe nuk jane me - 
e ju si te doni quajeni kete toke - muze emrin e ka,
dashuri emrin e ka; o si te doni quajeni
por asnje fjale te keqe per prinderit tane,
njerez te mire, asnje fjale, se kutjimi na i verbon syte.
Asnje fjale te keqe, thashe, se ata gjithcka jane bere 
per kete toke, se ata ishin trima mbi trima
dhe, - nese ndokush ka vdekur duke kenduar - 
ata vdiqen maje hanxharit te dushmanit me kenge ne goje,
nese ndokush s'ka kthyer nga rruga - ata i
kerkuam;
nese ndokush ka dashuruar me jete lirine - ata
ishin.
Se ata mikun kurre ne bese nuk e kane prere
dhe, - nese ndokush ka vdekur duke kenduar,- 
ata vdiqen maje hanxharit te dushmanit me kenge ne goje, -
nese ndokush s'ka kthyer nga rruga, - ata i 
kerkuam,
nese ndkush ka dashuruar me jete lirien, - ata
ishin.
E ju si te doni quajeni kete toke - muze emrin e ka,
dashuri emrin e ka; o si te doni, vetem
mallkim jo
se per kete toke gjaku ka rrjedhur, i nxehte ka 
rrjedhur...

----------


## Fehmi R

pershendetje!
Me  vie mire  qe lexoi  te  tilla  tekste  me te vertet  jame  shum i  gezuar  qe  ka  njerz  te  idealit  kombetar

----------


## biligoa

Në Përkujtim të Mon Balajt dhe Arben Xheladinit 


Një tribun i yni thoshte: " Shqipërinë e krijuan idealistët,e ruajten rastet dhe e shkatërruan politikanët". 
Nuk është lehtë të përkujtosh miqtë,nuk është lehtë të përkujtosh ata që po shkruajnë histori! Dhembje dhe kreanria për bijë të tillë, të ngjallë ndienjën për të qenë i fortë dhe i pathyeshëm në idealet tona të larta, që ta bëjmë atdheun ashtu siq e deshtën ata që ranë për këtë tokë. 


Shkruan: Gazmend ISLAMI 

Thash me vete! Ah moj tokë, sa herë që prapa shpine ta bënin tradhëtinë, nxirrje nga gjiri yt bijtë dhe bijat më të mira të atdheut, për të mbrojtur, për të larë me gjakë,për të larë dhe shparlarë vetëm e vetëm frytet e tua të mos përdhunosen nga besëpakët që kësaj radhe do të jenë të fundit. 
Ah moj tokë! Po shumë vuajte! Shumë gjëmime ndëgjova nga ty, por çdo herë kur thirrje për t'u mbrojtur, bijtë e tu nuk të lanë vetëm. Edhe në ditët më të errëta të fundshekullit që lamë pas, edhe në ato momente kur makina e dhunës serbe rrënonte gjithçka që gjente përpara, bijët dhe bijat nuk e ndalën vrapin drejtë lirisë. Vrapi i tyre ishte shkrepëtimë në natën e stuhisë, shkrepëtimë që ndriçonte horizontet ngadhnjyes të shpresës. 

Arben Xheladini dhe Mon Balaj 

Në këtë turravrap drejt lirisë, padyshim kujtesa e Llapit dhe Prishtinës do të ruaj të pashuar kujtimin e Mon Balajt dhe Arben Xheladinit. 
Ashtu sikur 8 vite më Adem Jasharin dhe Ilir Kunushefcin do të shkruanin epopenë e lavdishme të lirisë në male të Drenicës e Llapit dhe krejt Kosovës martire. 
Edhe Mon Balajn do ta përcillnin mesazhet e mbijetesës epokale të popullit të Kosovës, ndaj dhunës makabre që përdorën shqipfolësit dhe policia pushtuese e huaj në luftën e pabarabart. Mon Balaj pat lindur në Llapin legjendar. Të parët e derës së madhe të Balajve, ishin njohur jo vetëm në Llap, por në krejt Kosovën për luftrat e paepura ndaj okupatorit serb. Burrat e kësaj kulle do të ishin mbështetja kryesore e lëvizjes nacionaliste brez pas brezi, .Moni i vogël do të rritej përmes legjendave të kaluara si edhe shtypjes sistematike që Beogradi ushtronte ndaj viseve në Kosovë dhe trevat e tjera shqipatare. Kështu do të merrte mësimet e para në Llap ku do ushqehet me dashuri ndaj atdheut e urrejtje ndaj armikut. Nuk mund ta lëmë pa cekur se rol në edukimin e tij kombëtar do të luante edhe vëllau i madhë Fahriu, i cili për vite ishte rezistent në mbrojtjen e atdheut, ishte ndër ideatorët e parë të organizimit të rezistencës në vitet 88-90,98-99. 
Pata rastin të njihem me këtë familje në vitin 88 përmes vëllaut tim Ibrahimit, që me Fahriun ishin bërthama e parë e rezistences të atyre viteve në Llap. Isha i ri, por disi miqësia jonë u shtua shumë dhe takoheshim shumë shpesh, ku këta na frymzonin me ndienja kombëtare. 
Moni ishte i ri dhe mirë më kujtohet ajo fytyrë e qeshur e tij.Të gjitha këto e burrëruan Monin e ri që të ndjek rrugën e të parëve të tij,nuk mund të pajtohej edhe njëherë me coptimin e trojeve, që po bëhej nga pakoja e Ahtisarit. 

Për herë të fundit këtë Dëshmor të Shqipërisë e takova ditën e premte në qytetin e Besianës, u përshëndetëm krejt shkurt, sepse dëgjonim me vëmendje fjalët e Albin Kurtit. Nuk më shkonte as mendja se ky do të ishte takimi ynë i fundit. Nuk më shkonte mendja se ai nesër do të ishte drita e parë që do të shëndriste për luftëtarët e tjerë, që kurrë nuk do të pajtohen me ripushtim dhe ricoptim të trojeve tona. Dëshmorëve të Kombit i shtohen edhe 
dy emra të rinj. Dy emra që u kurorëzuan në emër të Zotit, por edhe dy emra të mëdhenj që u kurorëzuan nga kombi që sdi të vdesë, në llavën e madhe të padrejtësive historike. 
Nuk gjej fjalë të shkruaj për mikun që tash veq është Dëshmori më i ri i Kombit, që ra në altarin e lirisë, duke mbrojtur me dinjitet të drejtën për të qenë i lirë, të drejtën për të vendosur vet për fatin tonë. Thash me vete; a është e mundur që pas 19 viteve prap të më rikujtohen dhembjet që dikur më hapnin plagë, a është e mundur që tash kur veq kan kaluar 7 vite nga një luftë e përgjakshme me armikun tonë shekullor, të bie në altarin e lirisë Dëshmori më i ri në Evropë, i cili ra duke protestuar për të mbrojtur lirinë e atyre që e vranë?! 
A thua vallë , si do ta ndiejn veten ata? Kur i gjithë Kombi derdhë lot për bijët e tyre. A thua si do të ndihen kur të takohen me njerëzit ata që quhen SHPK? A do të skuqën në fytyrë, apo do të injorojnë popullin ashtu siq na injoronin policët pushtues me vite! A do të skuqen fytyrat e politikanëve tanë para kamareve televizive duke u shprehur ngushllime familjarëve të të rënve për lirinë edhe të tyre.A do të ndihet i skuqur njeriu që bart vlerat e UÇK-së Hashim Thaqi, që është zëdhënsi i së keqes që po na ndjellet. 
A do të skuqet ish Komandanti që me krenari barti uniformën e UÇK-së e sot çka bënë me ushtarët e tij?.More zot, a jamë çmendur unë a janë çmendur ata të mjerë që ditën kritike cakrronin gotat me ndërkombëtarët në Veri të Kosovës? Nuk ka asnjë ndryshim! Sikur atëherë me '89 kur në rrugë vriteshin shqiptarët e shqipfolësit pinin verë a mastikë. Sa krenare ndihej familja Balaj para burrecave që kishin shkuar për kryshnoshë, Agim Çekut turpërisht iku me fjalë pak,por pse erdh Thaçi që nuk skuqej aspak para babait te dëshmorit, që me të drejtë duhej të kërkonte besë për të ardhur në konak, kur dihej se ishin vetë bashkëvrasës me gjithë grupin tjetër të rrencave..O zot thash me vete; më mirë është që nuk isha në ato momente në odën e Balajave kur shihja fytyrat që dikur ndiesha krenar me ta, e tash turprohem kur i shoh dhe kur mendoj se sa me forcë mbroja rrugën e tyre. 

Burgosja dhe lufta e paskrupullt që ka filluar nga vendorët dhe ndërkombëtarët që janë fajtorë për vrasjen e të rinjëve, mundohen tu a hedhin lëvizjes! Kjo nuk përket me realitetin kur tash edhe publikisht shihet se si ata u vranë, dhe kishin planin që ta ekzekutonin edhe vet Albin Kurtin me bekimin e lidershipit tonë, vetëm e vetëm të realizoheshin qëllimet e tyre politike dhe pazaret me këtë pjese të Shqipërisë. 
Qetësi nuk mund të gjeja as në shtëpi.Në mbrëmje ndiqja thirrjen e Hashim Thaçit drejtuar popullit e emituar nëpërmes mjeteve elektronike dhe mjerisht ma kujtoj thirrjen e Remzi Kolgecit që dikur i drejtohej popullit në këtë mënyrë. Nuk munda të shikoja deri në fund, sepse nganjëherë e ngatërronte leximin që bëntë në tekst. Ah sa të mërzitë miku, nuk përshkruhet me fjalë. Dorheqja e burrecit të vogël me emrin Fatmir Rexhepi, ishte një lojë e vogël, që ngjallte nervëri. 
Çka është dashtë të bëhet këtë e dinë të gjithë. Rënja e krejt kësaj garniture politike që po e coptojnë Kosovën, do të ishte e udhës që të shkonin në Historinë e turpshme. Të krijohet një Qeveri e Unitetit me në Krye bacën Adem Demaqin, ku ka përkrahjen e gjithë popullit dhe kur dihet se tërë jetën ia ka kushtuar këtij populli..Krijimi i kësaj Qeverie të Unitetit do ta hudhte Pakon e Finokut tërsisht, për të përgatitur daljen në Referendum, ku populli do të vendoste me kë dhe se si do të jetojë. Jam i bindur që përkrahja e miqve tanë nuk do të mungonte dhe se ata do ta kishin aletain më të fuqishëm në Evropë. Qeveri, Presidencë dhe ju që jeni bartës të "Institucioneve" a nuk e shihni se populli do t'ju nxjerr ne rrugë, me hatër apo me dhunë. 
Ikini, se keni vrarë njerëz! 
Ikni, se keni shkelur betimin e dhënë! 
Ikni marrja e zotit, se na qitët faqën e zezë, se dikur bëhet vonë. 

Lavdi Dëshmorëve të Kombit!

----------


## biligoa

Rrëfimin në përvjetorin e Afrimit dhe Fahriut 
Rrëfimin në përvjetorin e Afrimit dhe Fahriut, pothuajse nuk ke nevojë ta fillosh me një hyrje për biografinë e tyre të lindjes. Këta dëshmorë të kombit i njeh e tërë Shqipëria. Të gjithë e dinë se Fahriu u lind në Llaushë, kurse Afrimi në Llugë të Besianës. Është veprimtaria e tyre revolucionare dhe patriotike ajo që ata i bëri të njohur e të dashur për popullin tonë.Ata i duan të gjithë sepse luftuan që tia heqin lakun prej fyti këtij  populli. Qenë pranë secilit, vuajtën për secilin prej nesh. Na prekën me  dorën e tyre secilin prej nesh.  Thjeshtësia prej punëtori, dashuria dhe humaniteti, buzëqeshja dhe humori  së bashku edhe me qëndrimin prej militantit revolucionarë - komponente këto  që aq bukur gërshetoheshin në personalitetet e tyre. Folën me çdo njeri që  në shpirtë e ka atëdheun, dhe, secili prej këtyre i ndjeu ata të tjerëve ua  kalli datën pushka e tyre.  Vërtetë çfar të dhënash biografie janë të nevojshme që të sillen në një  shkrim të shkurtër, që ti njohim dëshmorët? A mjafton të dijmë se ata kanë lindur, janë rritur, shkolluarÇka ka në jetën e tyre që nuk do ta mësojmë  dot? Çka duhet të mësojmë prej punës së tyre, prej aktit të rënjes së tyre  në fushëbetejë?  Për të gjithë dëshmorët, si edhe për Afrimin e Fahiun të cilët patën një  jetë dhe veprimtari të bujshme dhe të pasur politike ilegale, është tepër e  pamjaftueshme të thurësh një artikull për biografitë e tyre. Ata jetuan dhe  vepruan në një kohë të pushtimit, gjendje e cila mbretëron edhe sot e kësaj  dite. Njohja dhe takimi me ta është i rëndësishëm pikërisht në këtë moment   në çështjen politike, në pikën ku ata lanë gjurmët e pashlyeshme të një  rruge që ne duhet ta çojmë më tutje, në çështjen e çlirimit dhe të  bashkimit kombëtar që ishte edhe rruga e tyre.  Poqese nuk do ta nxjerrim një konkludim nga tërë ajo veprimtari e çmuar e  dëshmorëve Fahri Fazliu dhe Afrim Zhitia, dhe ta vendosim atë në shërbim të  veprimit për të ardhmen, ne luhatemi dhe u hyjmë në hak të gjithë  dëshmorëve dhe popullit tonë.  Kjo duhet të materializohet në praktikë ashtu që veprimtaria e tyre e cila ishte e kushtuar për çlirimin dhe bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare në një  shtet, të jetë frymëzim i vendosur për të gjithë ne në çuarjen më tutje të  kësaj rruge që nisën të parët tanë, dëshmorët që ranë me pushkë në dorë dhe  lufta ua ndërpreu hapin fizik, por që të themi se ideali i tyre na prinë  duhet të punojmë në rrugën e tyre për çlirimin e tokave dhe bashkimin e  tyre.  Figurat e dëshmorëve, Afrimt e Fahriut, është mjaft e pasur me shembuj  sakrifice për të na mësuar se si duhet të punohet për atdheun, mbi të  gjitha se si duhet të vdiset për të kur e kërkon nevoja. Por, edhe pse  figura e këtyre dëshmorëve është shumë e madhe, prapa saj nuk mund të  fshihen demagogët as ata që e lëshuan rrugën e tyre. Ata mundohen që edhe  dëshmorë ti ndajnë, ashtu siç ishin ndarë vetë nga rruga e tyre, ashtu siç  kishin lënë në gjysmë amanetin e tyre dikurë, ashtu qysh edhe sot po  përpiqen për atë që nuk ranë dëshmorët.  Ata ranë në altarin e lirisë së bashku dhe me këtë simbolizojnë bashkimin e jo ndarjen Askush nuk do të mund që në emër të rrugës së tyre të promovoj  idera e zgjidhje të ndryshme pa vlerë për fatin e çështjes sonë kombëtare.  Ideja dhe veprimtaria e tyre ishte decidive dhe e qartë: çlirimi dhe  bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare në një shtet. Dëshmorët nuk lanë asnjë shteg  tjetër për zgjidhje të mesme.  Afrimi e Fahriu, kishin konstatuar këtë fakt politik, shkencorë dhe  historik me aq vendosmëri sa që këtij qëllimi ia kushtuan edhe jetën e vet.  Me gjakun e tyre vulosën edhe drejtësinë e ideve të tyre politike. Por, jo  vetëm kaq. Ata u bënë udhërrëfyesit e mëdhenj për të na prirë praktikisht  sa ishin gjallë kurse tani moralisht deri në fund në zgjidhjen e vetme të  mundshme , në atë të çlirimit dhe bashkimit të trojeve tona në një shtet.  Të gjithë ata që do të veprojnë në këtë rrugë  do të jenë me rrugën e  tyre.  Koha në të cilën po jetojmë kërkon dorën e Fahriut e të Afrimit, dhe të të  gjithë shokëve tjerë që ranë në fushën e nderit. Koha kërkon devotshmërinë dhe vendosmërinë e tyre. Të gjithë ata që e shohin veprimtarinë e tyre, do  të mësojnë se ata nuk njohën zbrapsje as përkulje. Tek ata mbizotëroi një  moral i lartë dhe një bindje e patundur në rrugën e lirisë.  Fryma e tyre është luftë e papushim deri në fitore. Dorën e tyre nuk mund  ta gjejmë në asnjë rrugë tjetër, në asnjë artikull për biografinë e tyre,  në asnjë poezi. Atë, siç thotë dëshmori Bahri Fazliu, do ta gjejmë vetëm  nëse ecim në rrugën e tyre.  

Afërditë Kaçiu 29 tetor 2003

----------


## biligoa

Rrëfimin në përvjetorin e Afrimit dhe Fahriut 
Rrëfimin në përvjetorin e Afrimit dhe Fahriut, pothuajse nuk ke nevojë ta fillosh me një hyrje për biografinë e tyre të lindjes. Këta dëshmorë të kombit i njeh e tërë Shqipëria. Të gjithë e dinë se Fahriu u lind në Llaushë, kurse Afrimi në Llugë të Besianës. Është veprimtaria e tyre revolucionare dhe patriotike ajo që ata i bëri të njohur e të dashur për popullin tonë.Ata i duan të gjithë sepse luftuan që tia heqin lakun prej fyti këtij  populli. Qenë pranë secilit, vuajtën për secilin prej nesh. Na prekën me  dorën e tyre secilin prej nesh.  Thjeshtësia prej punëtori, dashuria dhe humaniteti, buzëqeshja dhe humori  së bashku edhe me qëndrimin prej militantit revolucionarë - komponente këto  që aq bukur gërshetoheshin në personalitetet e tyre. Folën me çdo njeri që  në shpirtë e ka atëdheun, dhe, secili prej këtyre i ndjeu ata të tjerëve ua  kalli datën pushka e tyre.  Vërtetë çfar të dhënash biografie janë të nevojshme që të sillen në një  shkrim të shkurtër, që ti njohim dëshmorët? A mjafton të dijmë se ata kanë lindur, janë rritur, shkolluarÇka ka në jetën e tyre që nuk do ta mësojmë  dot? Çka duhet të mësojmë prej punës së tyre, prej aktit të rënjes së tyre  në fushëbetejë?  Për të gjithë dëshmorët, si edhe për Afrimin e Fahiun të cilët patën një  jetë dhe veprimtari të bujshme dhe të pasur politike ilegale, është tepër e  pamjaftueshme të thurësh një artikull për biografitë e tyre. Ata jetuan dhe  vepruan në një kohë të pushtimit, gjendje e cila mbretëron edhe sot e kësaj  dite. Njohja dhe takimi me ta është i rëndësishëm pikërisht në këtë moment   në çështjen politike, në pikën ku ata lanë gjurmët e pashlyeshme të një  rruge që ne duhet ta çojmë më tutje, në çështjen e çlirimit dhe të  bashkimit kombëtar që ishte edhe rruga e tyre.  Poqese nuk do ta nxjerrim një konkludim nga tërë ajo veprimtari e çmuar e  dëshmorëve Fahri Fazliu dhe Afrim Zhitia, dhe ta vendosim atë në shërbim të  veprimit për të ardhmen, ne luhatemi dhe u hyjmë në hak të gjithë  dëshmorëve dhe popullit tonë.  Kjo duhet të materializohet në praktikë ashtu që veprimtaria e tyre e cila ishte e kushtuar për çlirimin dhe bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare në një  shtet, të jetë frymëzim i vendosur për të gjithë ne në çuarjen më tutje të  kësaj rruge që nisën të parët tanë, dëshmorët që ranë me pushkë në dorë dhe  lufta ua ndërpreu hapin fizik, por që të themi se ideali i tyre na prinë  duhet të punojmë në rrugën e tyre për çlirimin e tokave dhe bashkimin e  tyre.  Figurat e dëshmorëve, Afrimt e Fahriut, është mjaft e pasur me shembuj  sakrifice për të na mësuar se si duhet të punohet për atdheun, mbi të  gjitha se si duhet të vdiset për të kur e kërkon nevoja. Por, edhe pse  figura e këtyre dëshmorëve është shumë e madhe, prapa saj nuk mund të  fshihen demagogët as ata që e lëshuan rrugën e tyre. Ata mundohen që edhe  dëshmorë ti ndajnë, ashtu siç ishin ndarë vetë nga rruga e tyre, ashtu siç  kishin lënë në gjysmë amanetin e tyre dikurë, ashtu qysh edhe sot po  përpiqen për atë që nuk ranë dëshmorët.  Ata ranë në altarin e lirisë së bashku dhe me këtë simbolizojnë bashkimin e jo ndarjen Askush nuk do të mund që në emër të rrugës së tyre të promovoj  idera e zgjidhje të ndryshme pa vlerë për fatin e çështjes sonë kombëtare.  Ideja dhe veprimtaria e tyre ishte decidive dhe e qartë: çlirimi dhe  bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare në një shtet. Dëshmorët nuk lanë asnjë shteg  tjetër për zgjidhje të mesme.  Afrimi e Fahriu, kishin konstatuar këtë fakt politik, shkencorë dhe  historik me aq vendosmëri sa që këtij qëllimi ia kushtuan edhe jetën e vet.  Me gjakun e tyre vulosën edhe drejtësinë e ideve të tyre politike. Por, jo  vetëm kaq. Ata u bënë udhërrëfyesit e mëdhenj për të na prirë praktikisht  sa ishin gjallë kurse tani moralisht deri në fund në zgjidhjen e vetme të  mundshme , në atë të çlirimit dhe bashkimit të trojeve tona në një shtet.  Të gjithë ata që do të veprojnë në këtë rrugë  do të jenë me rrugën e  tyre.  Koha në të cilën po jetojmë kërkon dorën e Fahriut e të Afrimit, dhe të të  gjithë shokëve tjerë që ranë në fushën e nderit. Koha kërkon devotshmërinë dhe vendosmërinë e tyre. Të gjithë ata që e shohin veprimtarinë e tyre, do  të mësojnë se ata nuk njohën zbrapsje as përkulje. Tek ata mbizotëroi një  moral i lartë dhe një bindje e patundur në rrugën e lirisë.  Fryma e tyre është luftë e papushim deri në fitore. Dorën e tyre nuk mund  ta gjejmë në asnjë rrugë tjetër, në asnjë artikull për biografinë e tyre,  në asnjë poezi. Atë, siç thotë dëshmori Bahri Fazliu, do ta gjejmë vetëm  nëse ecim në rrugën e tyre.  

Afërditë Kaçiu 29 tetor 2003

----------


## biligoa

Fadil Vata në kujtesën time

(me rastin e 17-vjetorit të vdekjes)

Shkruan: Nezir Myrtaj

Më 25 prill 2007 bëhen 17 vjet prej ndarjes nga ne, të veprimtarit të shquar 
të çështjes kombëtare, Fadil Vata, i lindur më 1062 në Sallagrazhdë të 
Therandës. Qysh në bangat e shkollës së mesme në Therandë, Fadili me një 
rreth shokësh, fillon të bashkëjetojë me hallet e Kosovës e të pjesës së 
robëruar të popullit shqiptar nën ish-Jugosllavi. Demonstratat e fuqishme të 
pranverës së vitit 1981, atë e gjejnë në shërbimin ushtarak në Pozharevc të 
Serbisë. I ndodhur në këtë shërbim, më 2 maj të vitit 1981 arrestohet nga 
shërbimi i sigurimit shtetëror dhe pas disa muajsh hetimesh i akuzuar për 
veprimtari nga pozitat e nacionalizmit dhe irredentizmit shqiptar, 
dënohet me 7 vjet burg. Dërgohet në vuajtje të dënimit në burgun famëkeq në 
Zabellë të Pozharevcit.

Jam i bindur se të gjithë ata që e kanë njohur nga afër Fadil Vatën, ndihen 
të lumtur e të privilegjuar. Njëri prej tyre jam edhe unë. Dhe, në qoftë se 
është e vërtetë ajo që thuhet se, më shumë se në çdo vend tjetër, njeriu në 
burg njeh veten dhe mikun, unë pikërisht në rrethana burgu pata fatin ta 
njoh Fadilin.

Ishte maji i vitit 1984, kur mua së bashku me disa shokë të prangave më 
larguan nga burgjet e Kosovës e më vendosën në burgun famëkeq të Pozharevcit 
në Serbi. Që në ditët e para të qëndrimit në regjim karantine të këtij 
burgu, nga disa të burgosur të nacionaliteteve të tjera kisha kuptuar se në 
pavijonet e ndryshme ndodheshin disa dhjetëra të burgosur shqiptarë, të 
dënuar për vepër politike. Natyrisht, kjo nuk ishte ndonjë informatë e 
jashtëzakonshme për mua, sepse atëherë nuk kishte burg në Jugosllavi ku të 
mos kishte shqiptarë të dënuar politikisht. Mirëpo, thënë të drejtën, pas dy 
vjet e gjysmë burgu të regjimit hetues, prisja me padurim takimin me shokë 
të rinj të idealit.

Nuk mund ta harroj kurrë çastin e parë të takimit me Fadilin, pak përtej 
pavijonit-karantinë, në afërsi të objektit të ngrohtores së kampit. Ishte 
gjysma e dytë e majit të vitit 1984. Ishte termini i shëtitjes së rregullt 
ditore në atë periudhë regjimi në karantinë. Meqenëse oborri i pavijonit 
ishte afër fushës së sportit, Fadili, sapo na vëren nga vendi ku ishte duke 
punuar disa punë ndërtimtarie pranë kësaj fushe dhe meqenëse ai tashmë 
kishte kuptuar se në burgun e Zabelës ato ditë kishin arritur disa të 
burgosur të tjerë politikë shqiptarë, në mënyrë të pahetueshme arrin deri në 
një afërsi të caktuar dhe paraqet njoftimin e tij. Ai, me shkathtësinë dhe 
gjallërinë që e karakterizonin jep dhe merr informacionet lidhur me numrin e 
të burgosurve shqiptarë në këtë burg, për gjendjen, si dhe për emrat e disa 
prej tyre. Ky ishte takimi im i parë me një të burgosur politik shqiptar në 
burgun e Pozharevcit.

Dëshira për të vënë kontaktin me ne si të burgosur të ardhur nga Kosova, 
informacionet e shumta e të shpejta që na i dha, si dhe interesimi i tij për 
të ditur sa më shumeëpër ne, krijuan te unë përshtypjet e para për Fadilin, 
si për një të ri energjik, të shkathtë, trim, i afërt e solidar. Këto 
përshtypje, së shpejti u bënë realitet. Pasi më nxorën nga karantina, në 
muajin qershor, më vendosën në pavijonin numër 5, ku ndodhej edhe Fadili. 
Kjo rastësi ma krijoi mundësinë që virtytet e tij njerëzore ti njoh e ti 
provoj edhe për së afërmi, ditë për ditë. Për më shumë se një vit, në këtë 
pavijon, unë dhe shokët e tjerë, ndamë me Fadilin, gëzimet e hidhërimet, 
shqetësimet e preokupimet, madje edhe ëndrrat dhe ushqimet, të cilat i 
merrnim nga familjet tona gjatë vizitave.

Fadili kishte një aftësi të jashtëzakonshme të depërtojë në qenien e shokut 
e mikut. Ai të bënte për vete me çiltërsinë e tij absolute shpirtërore, me 
ndjenjat e sinqerta, me harenë e përhershme, me humorin e ngrohtë e me zërin 
e ëmbël, me të cilin shpesh këndonte bukur pjesë të këngëve lirike e epike. 
Fadili kishte prirje të theksuar për këngë e humor. Në fytyrën e tij do të 
mund të vëreje seriozitet e krenari, por kurrë zymtësi, lodhje apo vuajtje. 
Në mesin e të gjithë shokëve dhe në çdo kohë e situatë, ai rrezatonte 
ndjenja optimizmi e dashurie vëllazërore. Këto ndjenja ka pasur fatin ti 
provojë shumica e të burgosurve politikë shqiptarë të asaj kohe në burgun e 
Pozharevcit.

Meqenëse një pjesë e pavijonit numër 5 shërbente si vend i caktuar ku bënin 
pushimin vjetor të burgosurit e të gjitha pavijoneve të tjera të angazhuar 
në punë, për të burgosurit politikë shqiptarë të këtij pavijoni ky ishte një 
rast i veçantë për të kontaktuar me të burgosurit politikë të pavijoneve të 
tjera. Ky rast ishte i mirëseardhur, sidomos për Fadilin, i cili, në mungesë 
të punëve të rregullta në sektorin e ndërtimtarisë, shpesh kishte kohë të 
lirë, prandaj atë ua kushtonte pothuajse të tërën shokëve që vinin në dhomën 
e pushimit vjetor. Ai qëndronte e bisedonte me ta, lexonte e shkëmbente 
mendime të ndryshme, por bënte edhe plane organizimi për të ardhmen.

Fadili kishte një horizont të gjerë të njohurive, si rezultat i punës së 
pandërprerë intelektuale. Ai kishte një vullnet të pathyeshëm për të mësuar 
gjëra të reja dhe në të gjitha fushat. Atë mund ta shihje duke lexuar, sa 
Kapitalin dhe vepra të tjera ekonomike, sa Antidyringun e Engelsit, sa 
filozofinë e Hegelit, sa vepra historike, letrare e artistike. Prandaj, te 
ai mund të gjeje ideologun dhe intelektualin me të cilin mund të bisedoje 
për artin, filozofinë, historinë, shkencën... Me një fjalë, te ai gjeje 
njeriun e kompletuar.

Me interesim fanatik përcillte shtypin ditor dhe atë periodik, sidomos 
lidhur me ngjarjet në Kosovë. Atij nuk i shpëtonte asnjë cep gazete pa e 
lexuar dhe kishte një aftësi të jashtëzakonshme të komentimit të shkrimeve. 
Tërë preokupimi i Fadilit, tërë qenia e tij shpirtërore ishte në Kosovë. Në 
Pozharevc kishte vetëm trupin.

I kujtoj si sot momentet, kur unë me shokët e dhomës, Bejadinin, Imerin, 
Samiun e Skënderin, pas orarit të punës ktheheshim nga reparti në pavijon 
dhe aty gjenim Fadilin. Në sytë e tij lexoja kureshtjen për të na treguar 
ngjarje të reja politike të lexuara në shtyp. Sapo rreshtoheshim dhe 
niseshim për në mensë, ai më fuste dorën nën sqetull dhe fillonte të 
komentonte përmbajtjen e shtypit. Sidomos me kureshtje i përcillte proceset 
gjyqësore kundër shqiptarëve në Kosovë e kudo në ish-Jugosllavi, të cilat në 
atë kohë ishin pothuajse të përditshme. Me një kujdes të veçantë 
regjistronte në kujtesë fjalët e mbrojtjes të të akuzuarve dhe mbushej 
entuziazëm kur mbrohej fuqishëm kërkesa politike për republikën e Kosovës.

Fadili ishte atdhetar me ndjenja të kulluara. Ai i donte atdheun dhe 
popullin e tij, jo sa për formë e modë, por me pasion të kultivuar 
atdhedashurie. Për të nuk kishte interes më të lartë sesa interesi i 
atdheut, por as dashuri më të madhe se ajo për atdheun.

Revolucionariteti dhe qëndrimi dinjitoz i Fadilit, nuk mund të mos tërhiqnin 
edhe vëmendjen e autoriteteve të burgut në Pozharevc. Këto autoritete i 
pengonte qëndrimi i tillë, i cili demaskonte politikën antishqiptare të 
shtetit të tyre. Prandaj, në korrik të vitit 1985, këto autoritete ia 
përgatisin Fadilit, përmes një spiuni që përgjigjej për vrasje, 
provokacionin për të mundësuar futjen e tij në çeli në pavijonin numër 7. 
Atij iu sajua akuza lidhur me motivacionin për komplot dhe po për të njëjtin 
motiv, atë ditë, në çeli u dërgua edhe Sami Kurteshi, i dënuar politik që 
ishte në të njëjtin pavijon me Fadilin. Derisa po mbanin dënimin prej 30 
ditësh në çeli, Fadili e Samiu arrijnë ti koordinojnë qëndrimet, gjatë 
kohës së shëtitjes në oborrin e këtij burgu, në mënyrë që pas vuajtjes së 
dënimit, të mos pranojnë të qëndrojnë në dhomat izoluese me të burgosurit 
ordinerë serbë. Në repartin e izolimit të pavijonit numër 7, po mbaheshin të 
burgosurit më degjenerikë që kishte prodhuar sistemi jugosllav: vrasës të 
pandreqshëm, kriminelë recidivistë, hajna të ushtruar... Prandaj, Fadili e 
Samiu kishin vendosur ta refuzonin qëndrimin në një dhomë me këta të 
burgosur dhe kishin planifikuar të shpallin grevë urie në qoftë se do të 
ndodhte një detyrim i tillë. Dhe kështu edhe ndodhi. Pasi dalin nga çelitë, 
ata dërgohen në dhomat e izolimit me serbë. Atë ditë ata hyjnë në grevë 
urie, në shenjë proteste, por edhe solidarizimi me grevën e urisë që 
ndërkohë kishin nisur të burgosurit politikë shqiptarë në dhomat e tjera të 
izolimit, për shkaqe të kushteve të rënda të vuajtjes dhe trajtimit 
antinjerëzor të tyre. Në këtë kështjellë mesjetare (pavijoni numër 7) po 
mbaheshin që prej disa vitesh rreth 20 të burgosur politikë shqiptarë. Disa 
muaj më parë, në atë regjim burgu ishte vendosur edhe dëshmori Afrim Zhitia, 
shok i afërt i Fadilit.

Për shkak të grevës së urisë, Fadili e Samiu dënohen përsëri edhe me nga 30 
ditë vuajtjeje në çeli, pas së cilës ndalohen në regjim izolimi, po ashtu në 
pavijonin numër 7, ku regjimi i burgut ishte me mbikëqyrje të përforcuar. Në 
këtë lloj burgu mbaheshin të burgosurit të cilësuar si problematikë, por të 
burgosurit politikë shqiptarë në këto kushte mbaheshin, jo pse ishin 
problematikë, apo me qëllim të disiplinimit të tyre, por për tiu hakmarrë 
qëndrimit të tyre krenar e të pathyeshëm e për tua dëmtuar shëndetin. Ky 
ishte edhe qëllimi i ndëshkimit të Fadilit, megjithëse kishte disa muaj prej 
që te ai ishin paraqitur shenjat e një dhembjeje të vazhdueshme.

Qysh në pranverë të vitit 1985, para se të izolohej, Fadili ankohej për 
dhembje në shpinë. Si pasojë e kësaj dhembjeje, ai paraqitej shpesh te mjeku 
dhe kërkonte të lirohej nga puna fizike. Për ne shokët e tij, këto shenja, 
me të vërtetë ishin brengosëse, por meqenëse shëndeti i tij ishte paksa 
delikat, shpresonim se ishte fjala për ndonjë pasojë ftohjeje. Me këto 
shenja sëmundjeje në trup, Fadili u vendos në tipin e mbyllur të burgut, 
kushtet e të cilit, pa dyshim do tia shpejtojnë zhvillimin e sëmundjes.

Në vjeshtë të vitit 1985, gjendja shëndetësore e Fadilit u rëndua, prandaj, 
autoritetet e burgut u detyruan ta dërgojnë në spitalin ushtarak të 
Beogradit, ku i nënshtrohet një operacioni të rëndë.

Ishte i papërshkrueshëm gëzimi kur disa muaj pas këtij operimi, Fadilin e 
pamë sërish në mesin tonë, megjithëse në kushte të njëjta burgu dhe pa 
mundësi takimi të drejtpërdrejtë. Gëzim i papërshkrueshëm ishte edhe për 
Fadilin, të jetë sërish në dhomë me Afrim Zhitinë, Halil Selimin, Sabit 
Veselin. Ai nuk pranon ofertën e zyrtarëve të burgut, që për shkak të 
gjendjes shëndetësore, të vendosej në trajtim të burgut për persona të 
sëmurë, vetëm që të mos ndahej prej shokëve. Parapëlqente të ishte me ta në 
një hapësirë të ngushtë, pa ajër e pa dritë të mjaftueshme.

Fadili i kishte të rrallë shokët me ndjenjë solidariteti si të tij. Kur në 
fillim të vitit 1987, të burgosurit politikë të pavijonit numer 7, refuzuan 
shëtitjen në shenjë proteste kundër shkeljes së të drejtës ligjiore për 
shfrytëzimin e kësaj shëtitjeje, Fadili iu bashkua këtij bojkoti, përkundër 
insistimit të shokëve që të mos solidarizohej. Ai kishte vetëm edhe disa 
muaj burg, por dëshironte ti bashkëjetonte me shokët deri në fund, sfidat e 
burgut.

Me daljen e Fadilit nga burgu, ishim të bindur se lëvizjes sonë kombëtare po 
i shtohej një shtyllë e fortë. Dhe kështu edhe ndodhi. Ai, bashkë me Afrim 
Zhitinë, i cili doli nga burgu disa muaj pas Fadilit, u bënë ndër bartësit 
kryesorë të veprimtarisë së organizuar kombëtare në ato vite të fundit të 
dekadës së nëntë të shekullit të kaluar. Të përgatitura e të kalitura në 
kushte burgu për ta shpënë më tej luftën për liri, këto dy kuadro të 
palodhshme të lëvizjes për liri, nga ky angazhim i palodhshëm, i ndau vetëm 
vdekja.

Pas rënies së Afrimit, në nëntor të vitit 1989, lajmi për ndarjen e Fadilit 
nga jeta, në pranverën e vitit 1990 ishte një tjetër goditje e rëndë për 
shokët e tyre në burg. Ne kishim kuptuar për gjendjen e Fadilit në spitalet 
e Zvicrës. Kishim kuptuar për forcën e mbinatyrshme me të cilën ai po i 
përballonte dhembjes, por edhe për optimizmin për të ardhmen dhe vullnetin 
për punë. Ai deri në minutat e fundit të jetës, nuk reshti së punuari për 
çështjen e atdheut, me vendosmërinë të cilën do ta shprehnin vargjet e 
Hygosë:

Askush nga zemra ime s'ma heq këtë qëllim,

Këtë vullnet e zjarr, vrull, kushtrim, dëshirë!

Për mua, sikurse edhe për të gjithë shokët e tjerë të idealit e të vuajtjes, 
që e njohën, Fadil Vata ishte shëmbëllim i shpirtit fisnik e i karakterit 
burrëror. Ndonëse i ri në moshë, ai kishte personalitet të formësuar të një 
burri të fortë e të pjekur. Këtë personalitet mund ta takoje vetëm te 
personazhet e romaneve që tipizojnë luftëtarët e epokës së revolucioneve 
nacionale. Te ai mund të shihje të riun serioz e krenar, Qemal Stafa; të 
burgosurin e pathyeshëm, Antonio Gramshi, poetin kryengritës të revolucionit 
hungarez, Shandor Petëf e figura të tjera unikate.

Duke pasë personalitet të kompletuar të luftëtarit të lirisë dhe shpirt të 
mbrujtur me ideale humane, Fadili personifikonte në mjedisin e tij, në 
mënyrën më të shkëlqyeshme dinjitetin e të burgosurit politik shqiptar. 
Këtij mjedisi, ai kishte arritur tia imponojë respektin për këtë të 
burgosur, edhe pse kundër tij po zhvillohej fushatë e egër shtetërore 
komprometuese. Takti i matur dhe sjelljet korrekte të Fadilit, kishin 
përvetësuar edhe simpatinë e të burgosurve ordinerë të dhomës së tij të 
burgut, në kohën para se të izolohej. Në dhomën e katit të dytë të pavijonit 
numër 5, ai ishte i vetmi i burgosur politik shqiptar, në mesin e vrasësve, 
kriminelëve, hajdutëve e të devijantëve të ndryshëm të shoqërisë së 
atëhershme jugosllave dhe megjithatë nuk kishte asnjë fërkim me ta. Në mesin 
e këtyre krijesave, do të mund të qëndronte i patrazuar vetëm ai që do të 
kishte aftësinë e Fadilit për të imponuar qëndrimin, autoritetin dhe 
respektin ndaj tij. Ai ishte i afërt e dashamirës me këta fatzinj. 
Komunikonte me ta, u bënte ndonjë të mirë e i këshillonte, duke mos i 
trajtuar si kriminelë, vrasës, hajdutër e devijantë, por si viktima të një 
shoqërie të kalbur.

Kanë kaluar 17 vjet qëkur Fadil Vata, fizikisht u nda nga gjiri familjar, 
nga shokët e idealit, nga miqtë dhe populli i tij. Shtatëmbëdhjetë vjet nuk 
janë pak, e sidomos në qoftë se me këto vite krahasohen ngjarjet e mëdha të 
cilat i ka përjetuar Kosova dhe populli i saj. Megjjithatë, këto vite, sado 
të rënda të kenë qenë, nuk kanë arritur dot ta zvetënojnë kujtimin për birin 
vetëmohues të Kosovës, siç ishte Fadil Vata. Përkundrazi, emri, vepra dhe 
figura e tij, duke qenë mishërim i idealeve për fitoret e djeshme e të 
nesërme të lirisë, do të ruajnë shkëlqimin e tyre të përjetshëm.

Dhe sot, mund të themi:

Po të mos kishte Kosova bij si Fadil Vata, pa dyshim nuk do të mund të 
mbijetonte fryma e rezistencës sonë kombëtare; Pa luftëtarët e paepur si 
Fadil Vata, sigurisht nuk do të mund të formohej Ushtria Çlirimtare e 
Kosovës; Pa trimat si Fadil Vata, Kosova nuk do të mund ta sfidonte 
pushtuesin shekullor serb e ta largonte atë që këtej; Pa bij të mençur, të 
vendosur e të sinqertë si Fadil Vata, Kosova nuk do të arrijë të ketë liri 
të plotë dhe as pavarësi normale e të pambikëqyrur; Pa idealistë si Fadil 
Vata, Kosova nuk do ta ketë të sigurt të ardhmen e saj.

Fadil Vata do të jetë shembull frymëzimi për të gjithë ata që e aspirojnë 
lirinë dhe çmojnë frytet e saj.

----------


## biligoa

Vetë jeta është një luftë,e cila po s’u katrrithe fort për toke,do të të marrë me valëte saj dhe pastaj, vaj halli për ty !     Afrim Zhitia

----------


## biligoa

> Vetë jeta është një luftë,e cila po su katrrithe fort për toke,do të të marrë me valëte saj dhe pastaj, vaj halli për ty !     Afrim Zhitia


http://www.kp-afrim-zhitia.com/intervista/index.htm

----------


## Çaushi

> Vetë jeta është një luftë,e cila po s’u katrrithe fort për toke,do të të marrë me valëte saj dhe pastaj, vaj halli për ty !     Afrim Zhitia


*
JU FALENDEROI NGA ZEMRA TE GJITHE JUVE QE KENI SHKRUAR PER DESHMORET E KOMBIT,TE VOGLA SHKRIMET PARA HEROIZMIT TE TYRE....!

LAVDI TE GJITHE ATYRE QE FLIJUAN JETEN E TYRE PER LIRINE DHE BASHKIMIN E KOMBIT -LAVDI DESHMOREVE TE KOMBIT!*

----------


## Kreksi

Me rastin e rivarrimit ne Polacë  te deshmorve te rene ne lufte kunder pushtuesit serbë me 1999  mora keto gjirime tronditese, mese 80 heronje te kombit i varrosem  ate dite, ishte rrenqethese, nuk mund te them se krenohem por jeta eshte e tille e e pa drejte; te vdiset ne lulen e rinisë eshte tmerr ! Ne ato momente thua,; pse athua  une jetoje e aat jo ?
Pra eshte e padrejte....
Nuke di se si keta politikan te sotit nuk mendojne per keta trima.
Qe ketu nje video nga ky rivarrim;

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...74367406437918

----------


## RaPSouL

I Leht u qoft dheu te gjitheve pa mar parasysh se kur kan rene.

----------

